# Crytek kündigt DX11 Patch für Crysis 2 offiziell an



## Saudumm (8. April 2011)

*Crytek kündigt DX11 Patch für Crysis 2 offiziell an*

Cry-Tom hat im mycrysis.com-Forum die Arbeiten an einem DX11-Patch für Crysis 2 offiziell angekündigt. Infos sowie ein Erscheinungsdatum werden jedoch noch weiterhin verschwiegen. Man wolle noch ein wenig bis zum Release warten, um die Details bekannt zu geben.

Wenigstens haben PC-Spieler jetzt offiziell die Bestätigung. Ob an den Gerüchten, dass es noch 2-3 Monate dauern kann etwas dran ist bleibt damit immer noch offen.

MyCrysis • View topic - DX11 Patch Announced for Crysis 2!



> We would like to announce that there will be a DX11 patch released for  Crysis 2.  We are working to get the best out of DX11, so we’ll wait to  announce the features until a little closer to release.


----------



## Cook2211 (8. April 2011)

*AW: Crytek kündigt DX11 Patch für Crysis 2 offiziell an*

Wenn das stimmt, und Crytek versucht tatsächlich das beste aus DX11 herauszuholen, dann sind die Zeiten der gemäßigten Hardware-Anforderungen von Crysis 2 vorbei.


----------



## Seabound (8. April 2011)

*AW: Crytek kündigt DX11 Patch für Crysis 2 offiziell an*

Die ham sich dem Aufschrei der Entrüstung gebeugt und pfriemeln jetzt was zusammen.  Glaub kaum, dass wirklich DX11 für den PC geplant war. Sonst hätten die was im petto gehabt und es würde nicht so wirken, dass jetzt da eifrig was nachprogramiert wird...


----------



## Cook2211 (8. April 2011)

*AW: Crytek kündigt DX11 Patch für Crysis 2 offiziell an*



Scholle_Satt schrieb:


> Die ham sich dem Aufschrei der Entrüstung gebeugt und pfriemeln jetzt was zusammen.  Glaub kaum, dass wirklich DX11 für den PC geplant war. Sonst hätten die was im petto gehabt und es würde nicht so wirken, dass jetzt da eifrig was nachprogramiert wird...


 
Man soll die Hoffnung ja nie aufgeben. Ich kaufe es jedenfalls erst wenn der Patch raus ist!


----------



## Seabound (8. April 2011)

*AW: Crytek kündigt DX11 Patch für Crysis 2 offiziell an*

Ich kaufs auch mit Patch nicht!


----------



## Stingray93 (8. April 2011)

*AW: Crytek kündigt DX11 Patch für Crysis 2 offiziell an*



Scholle_Satt schrieb:


> Ich kaufs auch mit Patch nicht!


 
Ich habs schon! 
Und sieht ohne Patch auch schon einfach Bombe aus.


----------



## KOF328 (8. April 2011)

*AW: Crytek kündigt DX11 Patch für Crysis 2 offiziell an*

Jetzt muss nur noch mal der Preis stimmen


----------



## ghostadmin (8. April 2011)

*AW: Crytek kündigt DX11 Patch für Crysis 2 offiziell an*



Cook2211 schrieb:


> Wenn das stimmt, und Crytek versucht tatsächlich das beste aus DX11 herauszuholen, dann sind die Zeiten der gemäßigten Hardware-Anforderungen von Crysis 2 vorbei.


 
Gemäßigt sind die auch jetzt für ein lumpiges DX9 Game nicht...
Naja, nochmal schau ich mir das Spiel nicht an.


----------



## Cook2211 (8. April 2011)

*AW: Crytek kündigt DX11 Patch für Crysis 2 offiziell an*



ghostadmin schrieb:


> Gemäßigt sind die auch jetzt für ein lumpiges DX9 Game nicht...
> Naja, nochmal schau ich mir das Spiel nicht an.



Im Vergleich zum Vorgänger meinte ich


----------



## M_CLEAR_S (8. April 2011)

*AW: Crytek kündigt DX11 Patch für Crysis 2 offiziell an*

Hier lohnt es sich mit dem Kauf des Spiels etwas zu warten:
Man bekommt das Spiel günstiger, mit mehr Features und weniger Fehlern. 
Wie man so lesen kann, schont DX11 im Vgl. zu DX9 bei gleicher Grafik die Ressourcen, lässt andererseits aber auch bessere Grafik zu. Es hat also nur Vorteile, sehr schön.


----------



## Star_KillA (8. April 2011)

*AW: Crytek kündigt DX11 Patch für Crysis 2 offiziell an*



KOF328 schrieb:


> Jetzt muss nur noch mal der Preis stimmen


 
39€ für die Limited Edition ist schon geil


----------



## Cook2211 (8. April 2011)

*AW: Crytek kündigt DX11 Patch für Crysis 2 offiziell an*



Star_KillA schrieb:


> 39€ für die Limited Edition ist schon geil



Wo denn? 39 für Die LE ist schon mal nicht schlecht.


----------



## Soulblader (8. April 2011)

*AW: Crytek kündigt DX11 Patch für Crysis 2 offiziell an*

Ich hab die LE Version für 39 Eus im MM gekauft.


----------



## DaStash (8. April 2011)

*AW: Crytek kündigt DX11 Patch für Crysis 2 offiziell an*



Cook2211 schrieb:


> Wenn das stimmt, und Crytek versucht tatsächlich das beste aus DX11 herauszuholen, dann sind die Zeiten der gemäßigten Hardware-Anforderungen von Crysis 2 vorbei.


Naja, dank Tessellation ist es aber auch nicht schwer in einem suboptimalen Verhältnis die Optik auf Kosten großer Hardwareanforderungen aufzufrischen.  

MfG


----------



## Rizzard (8. April 2011)

*AW: Crytek kündigt DX11 Patch für Crysis 2 offiziell an*

In welchen Spielen wurde Tess denn bislang sehr gut und deutlich sichtbar genutzt?


----------



## $.Crackpipeboy.$ (8. April 2011)

*AW: Crytek kündigt DX11 Patch für Crysis 2 offiziell an*



Blizzard23 schrieb:


> In welchen Spielen wurde Tess denn bislang sehr gut und deutlich sichtbar genutzt?


 
Bei Stalker z.B ist es sehr SEHR deutlich zu erkennen.


----------



## CrashStyle (8. April 2011)

*AW: Crytek kündigt DX11 Patch für Crysis 2 offiziell an*



KOF328 schrieb:


> Jetzt muss nur noch mal der Preis stimmen


 

Jop schau mal hier 18€ was will man mehr^^

Crysis*2*(Digital)...


----------



## SofaSurfer69 (8. April 2011)

*AW: Crytek kündigt DX11 Patch für Crysis 2 offiziell an*



$.Crackpipeboy.$ schrieb:


> Bei Stalker z.B ist es sehr SEHR deutlich zu erkennen.


  Komisch ich hab mich bei Stalker und Metro eigendlich nur gefragt:wo is den jetzt der unterschied  Die einzige anwendung wo man den Unterschied wirklich sieht ist der Heaven-Benchmark! mfg. PS. Ich fühle mich sowiso von der ganzen Industrie (Spiele und Hardware Entwickler) total verarscht! Da wird man wochen und monate auf die neue Hardware heiss gemacht , weil die ja alles so toll besser kann....pffff. Crysis2 hätte ich auch mit meinen alten 8800GTX(SLI) noch zocken können! Ausserdem war schon DX10 voll der rohrkrepierer und DX11 entwickelt sich auch dahin(Dank der Konsole)


----------



## $.Crackpipeboy.$ (8. April 2011)

*AW: Crytek kündigt DX11 Patch für Crysis 2 offiziell an*



derMaik schrieb:


> Komisch ich hab mich bei Stalker und Metro eigendlich nur gefragt:wo is den jetzt der unterschied  Die einzige anwendung wo man den Unterschied wirklich sieht ist der Heaven-Benchmark! mfg. PS. Ich fühle mich sowiso von der ganzen Industrie (Spiele und Hardware Entwickler) total verarscht! Da wird man wochen und monate auf die neue Hardware heiss gemacht , weil die ja alles so toll besser kann....pffff. Crysis2 hätte ich auch mit meinen alten 8800GTX(SLI) noch zocken können! Ausserdem war schon DX10 voll der rohrkrepierer und DX11 entwickelt sich auch dahin(Dank der Konsole)


 
Also den Unterschied bei Stalker sieht man an den Figuren z.B sehr sehr deutlich. Aber DX11 ist genau wie DX10 noch gar nicht ausgebaut...es gibt viel mehr potenzial!


----------



## stolle80 (8. April 2011)

*AW: Crytek kündigt DX11 Patch für Crysis 2 offiziell an*

Ich halte es für sehr wahrscheinlich, das mit dem DX 11 Update auch gleichzeitig mehr (neue) Optionen im Grafikoptionsmenü der PC Version zu Auswahl stehen werden, allerdings auch nur wenn man die DX11 Crysis2 startet.

MfG -

@ *derMaik*

also der heaven zeigt eigentlich nur aufgeblähte Sachen, die richtige Tesslation sind mehr Dreiecke = rundere Objekte

etwa so :  *)* anstatt so  :  *>* 

und DX 10 Postprocessing ist jawohl zehnmal geiler als das vom DX 9 !


----------



## BabaYaga (9. April 2011)

*AW: Crytek kündigt DX11 Patch für Crysis 2 offiziell an*



M_CLEAR_S schrieb:


> Hier lohnt es sich mit dem Kauf des Spiels etwas zu warten:
> Man bekommt das Spiel günstiger, mit mehr Features und weniger Fehlern.
> Wie man so lesen kann, schont DX11 im Vgl. zu DX9 bei gleicher Grafik die Ressourcen, lässt andererseits aber auch bessere Grafik zu. Es hat also nur Vorteile, sehr schön.


 
Falls es dir noch nicht aufgefallen ist, das trifft heutzutage auf so ziemilch jedes Spiel zu.
Ich kaufe die Games zu 85% immer erst wenn sie im Angebot sind und erfahre dadurch NUR Vorteile.
Die Fehler sind raus, der Geldbeutel wird geschont, perfekte Hardware für das GAme ist nun wesentlich günstiger als noch zum Releasestart.
Sprich du hast immer das Maximum an Spielerfahrung für viel weniger Kohle.

Sofern man kein MP-Spieler ist hat man dabei überhaupt nichts zu verlieren, nur zu gewinnen


----------



## tt7crocodiles (9. April 2011)

*AW: Crytek kündigt DX11 Patch für Crysis 2 offiziell an*



Scholle_Satt schrieb:


> Ich kaufs auch mit Patch nicht!


Dem habe ich nichts hinzuzufügen, aber es müssen mind. 5 Zeichen rein...


----------



## hot6boy (9. April 2011)

*AW: Crytek kündigt DX11 Patch für Crysis 2 offiziell an*

was  will ich später noch mit dem patch....bis dahin hab ich das längst durchgespielt


----------



## Snake7 (9. April 2011)

*AW: Crytek kündigt DX11 Patch für Crysis 2 offiziell an*

Crysis 2 ist auf jeden Fall sein Geld wert.
Das Gqke kann rugig gekauft werde es ist nahezu Bugfrei. Lediglich die Wcripte nerven total und ruinoeren den Spielspass.


----------



## Gelöschter Account 0003 (9. April 2011)

*AW: Crytek kündigt DX11 Patch für Crysis 2 offiziell an*

kommt für die ps3 version auch ein update raus? ich find die grafik auf der ps3 net so gut ,hat mich sozusagen enttäuscht! 
hab mir extra mit unter für das crysis2 ein neuen fernsher gekauft mit 200Mhz und 3d usw.... also hab das game jetz 1woche und fliegt hier grade nur so rum weil mich die grafik entäuscht hat! spielspass auch gleich null irgendwie, versteh net warum die meisten drauf abfahren! naja meine frage war ja kommt noch ein update für die ps3 version???


----------



## H@buster (9. April 2011)

*AW: Crytek kündigt DX11 Patch für Crysis 2 offiziell an*

Warum sollte für die PS3 was kommen?
Die PS3 hat halt ne beschissene GPU, damit musst du wohl leben


----------



## hot6boy (9. April 2011)

*AW: Crytek kündigt DX11 Patch für Crysis 2 offiziell an*



Mortox schrieb:


> spielspass auch gleich null irgendwie, versteh net warum die meisten drauf abfahren! naja meine frage war ja kommt noch ein update für die ps3 version???



brauchste doch nicht mehr ...bessere grafik ändert nix an spielspass = 0


----------



## paxpl (9. April 2011)

*AW: Crytek kündigt DX11 Patch für Crysis 2 offiziell an*

@ Mortox

Hol dir Crysis Maximium Edition fürn PC , dann weiste warum alle so auf Crysis abfahren!!!


----------



## A.N.D.I. (9. April 2011)

*AW: Crytek kündigt DX11 Patch für Crysis 2 offiziell an*



Mortox schrieb:


> kommt für die ps3 version auch ein update raus? ich find die grafik auf der ps3 net so gut ,hat mich sozusagen enttäuscht!
> hab mir extra mit unter für das crysis2 ein neuen fernsher gekauft mit 200Mhz und 3d usw.... also hab das game jetz 1woche und fliegt hier grade nur so rum weil mich die grafik entäuscht hat! spielspass auch gleich null irgendwie, versteh net warum die meisten drauf abfahren! naja meine frage war ja kommt noch ein update für die ps3 version???


 
Dummerweise unterstützt die PS3 kein DX11. Also wird es auch keine bessere Grafik geben. Aber wieso kaufst du wegen Crysis 2 einen Fernseher mit 200 Hz und 3D?


----------



## hot6boy (9. April 2011)

*AW: Crytek kündigt DX11 Patch für Crysis 2 offiziell an*



A.N.D.I. schrieb:


> Aber wieso kaufst du wegen Crysis 2 einen Fernseher mit 200 Hz und 3D?



 weil er crysis 2 in 3d spielen möchte... darum


----------



## sbstN (10. April 2011)

*AW: Crytek kündigt DX11 Patch für Crysis 2 offiziell an*



Mortox schrieb:


> spielspass auch gleich null irgendwie, versteh net warum die meisten drauf abfahren!


Die meisten fahren wohl darauf ab, dass der SP erst gegen Mitte-Ende an Fahrt aufnimmt


----------



## Seabound (10. April 2011)

*AW: Crytek kündigt DX11 Patch für Crysis 2 offiziell an*



sbstN schrieb:


> Die meisten fahren wohl darauf ab, dass der SP erst gegen Mitte-Ende an Fahrt aufnimmt


 
Ja, und am allerbesten ist er dann, wenn er vorbei ist...


----------



## Star_KillA (10. April 2011)

*AW: Crytek kündigt DX11 Patch für Crysis 2 offiziell an*



Mortox schrieb:


> kommt für die ps3 version auch ein update raus? ich find die grafik auf der ps3 net so gut ,hat mich sozusagen enttäuscht!
> hab mir extra mit unter für das crysis2 ein neuen fernsher gekauft mit 200Mhz und 3d usw.... also hab das game jetz 1woche und fliegt hier grade nur so rum weil mich die grafik entäuscht hat! spielspass auch gleich null irgendwie, versteh net warum die meisten drauf abfahren! naja meine frage war ja kommt noch ein update für die ps3 version???


 
200mhz wären schon etwas sehr viel.
Was erwartest du ? Die PS3 ist ein High End Gaming PC von vor 6 Jahren


----------



## hot6boy (10. April 2011)

*AW: Crytek kündigt DX11 Patch für Crysis 2 offiziell an*



Star_KillA schrieb:


> 200mhz wären schon etwas sehr viel.



warum ist das  etwas  zuviel ?  3d tvs mit 200hz sind nicht teurer


----------



## Ceph (10. April 2011)

*AW: Crytek kündigt DX11 Patch für Crysis 2 offiziell an*

Endlich mal eine positive Nachricht!


----------



## KeKs (10. April 2011)

*AW: Crytek kündigt DX11 Patch für Crysis 2 offiziell an*

Das find ich gut in Direct X11 sieht das Spiel wohl noch deftiger aus .


----------



## Exinferis (10. April 2011)

*AW: Crytek kündigt DX11 Patch für Crysis 2 offiziell an*

Ich weiß nicht was ihr auf dem Spiel rumhackt. Ich finde es recht gut und ich fühle mich gut unterhalten. Die Grafik gefällt selbst mir als Grafikfetischist und auch der Sound macht richtig Spaß.
Die Leute die hier so auf das Spiel schimpfen möchte ich gerne mal sehen wenn sie selber in der Rolle eines Entwicklers wären. Immerhin ist es auch ein Geschäft und ein Geschäft muss rentabel sein und dafür muss man Einschränkungen eingehen, ob man will oder nicht. Dafür ist der Markt einfach zu hart.
Und ich finde Crytek hat das schon gut gemacht und ich freue mich auf den DX11-Patch, auch wenn ich so schon zufrieden bin und die DX9-Renderpipeline sehr gut ist.
Maulen kann ich nur gegen die recht geringe Polygonanzahl und die wirklich schlauchartigen Levels. Aber sonst....  Crytek.

P.S.: Solltet ihr noch einen Programmierer suchen, hauptsächlich KI, ich habe noch Ressourcen frei.


----------



## Gast20141127 (10. April 2011)

*AW: Crytek kündigt DX11 Patch für Crysis 2 offiziell an*

Rygels HD Texturen werden für mich wohl eher ein Kaufanreiz sein.


----------



## kuer (11. April 2011)

*AW: Crytek kündigt DX11 Patch für Crysis 2 offiziell an*

Die sollten, bis zum erscheinen des DX11 Pathes lieber mal an der Performenc arbeiten im Onlinemodus. Die Server sind grotten langsam angebunden. Hohe Pings, langsame Server suche, lehre Server werden als voll gezeigt, Mehrere versucher auf einen Server, mit freien Slots, zu konekten. Alles in allem recht ernüchternd was bis jetzt Crysis2 bietet. Da hat HF besser gearbeitet.


----------



## Rizzard (11. April 2011)

*AW: Crytek kündigt DX11 Patch für Crysis 2 offiziell an*



kuer schrieb:


> Die sollten, bis zum erscheinen des DX11 Pathes lieber mal an der Performenc arbeiten im Onlinemodus. Die Server sind grotten langsam angebunden. Hohe Pings, langsame Server suche, lehre Server werden als voll gezeigt, Mehrere versucher auf einen Server, mit freien Slots, zu konekten. Alles in allem recht ernüchternd was bis jetzt Crysis2 bietet. Da hat HF besser gearbeitet.


 
Ich denke das für den MP wohl noch 1-2 Patches kommen, bevor der DX11-Patch erscheint.


----------



## Gelöschter Account 0003 (11. April 2011)

*AW: Crytek kündigt DX11 Patch für Crysis 2 offiziell an*

schade! naja dachte es kämme noch was von crytek für die ps3 version! ,es stimmt die ps3 hat zwar kein dx11 aber bei konsolen wird ja bekanntlich anderst gearbeitet! sodass das grafische meist über die Cell chips verarbeitet werden! und ja ich weis das konsolen grafikkarten eigentlich tote leichen sind die man für konslen wieder belebt aber man Darf konsolen nicht mit PC hardware vergleichen weil das wieder was ganz anderst ist! auserdem ist die ps3 wenn man es so will mal viel schneller als ein heutiger pc! 8kerne zuzeit werden 7genutzt, dazu kommt xddr so schwach ist die konsole garnet! aber  naja hab gedacht da wäre noch was drin gewesen, hab ja die Limited edition! ,auserdem folgen dieses jahr weiterer geile titel! sodass mein fernsher sich früher oder später sowieso auszahlt!


----------



## register128 (11. April 2011)

*AW: Crytek kündigt DX11 Patch für Crysis 2 offiziell an*

@ Mortox: Ja die PS3 hat ne starke CPU aber Crytek hatte vor release von Crysis 2 schon gesagt, dass die Konsolen am Leistungsmaximum ist. Mehr geht nicht.

Zudem nützt ne gute CPU nix, wenn die Grafikeinheit absolut veraltet ist.
Sorry aber mehr geht einfach nicht.

Klar kommen noch coole Titel dieses Jahr. Battlefield 3 z.B. 

Aber auch das wird nicht so gut aussehen wie in den Videos. Das ist PC Grafik. Hatte DICE gesagt. Die Konsolen müssen massive Abstriche machen.  Für die Konsole wird ne abgespeckte DX 9 version kommen. Und diese sieht bei weitem nicht so gut aus, wie die screens und die Videos.


Es werden viele Physikeffekte fehlen, kein AA, Auflösung ist bei 720p festgesetzt und die MP Maps sind um die Hälfte kleiner,.......

Und das ist nur ein Teil der Abstriche die die Konsolen machen müssen


----------



## Star_KillA (11. April 2011)

hot6boy schrieb:
			
		

> warum ist das  etwas  zuviel ?  3d tvs mit 200hz sind nicht teurer



1 MHz sind 1000 Herz . 200Mhz sind dann 200000hz


----------



## H@buster (11. April 2011)

*AW: Crytek kündigt DX11 Patch für Crysis 2 offiziell an*

nein, ein MHz sind 1000000Hz

M steht für Mega, aka Million


Ich werd die Crysis 2 Kampagne nicht spielen, bevor ich keinen DX11 Patch hier hab ;D
Aber der Multiplayer ist echt gut, finde ich.


----------



## Star_KillA (11. April 2011)

Und was kommt dann zwischen MHz und Hz ? KHz ?


----------



## Forseti (11. April 2011)

*AW: Crytek kündigt DX11 Patch für Crysis 2 offiziell an*

genau siehe Vorsätze für Maßeinheiten


----------



## Tomy4711 (12. April 2011)

*AW: Crytek kündigt DX11 Patch für Crysis 2 offiziell an*



Star_KillA schrieb:


> 1 MHz sind 1000 Herz . 200Mhz sind dann 200000hz


 
1000 Hz = 1 Kilo Hz


----------



## Gelöschter Account 0003 (12. April 2011)

*AW: Crytek kündigt DX11 Patch für Crysis 2 offiziell an*

naja dann wirds zeit das ich mein pc an denn riesen fernsehr dran heng! wenn battlefield3 oder call of duty MF3 kommt! 

hast recht was bringt eine bomben cpu wenn die Gpu net mit macht! naja es kommen aber trotzdem geile games für die ps3 noch raus die überhaubt kein dx11 brauchen! hab zwar jetz das crysis2 aber bereue denn kauf weil das game für konsole keine 69€ wert ist! 39,90 wäre angemässen gewesen! naja kann es net mehr ändern aber für die leute die sich das noch für konsole holen wollen kann ich nur sagen holt euch das fürn pc! da habt ihr mehr von!


----------



## Cook2211 (12. April 2011)

*AW: Crytek kündigt DX11 Patch für Crysis 2 offiziell an*



register128 schrieb:


> Zudem nützt ne gute CPU nix, wenn die Grafikeinheit absolut veraltet ist.
> Sorry aber mehr geht einfach nicht.



Du vergleichst die PS3 mit normaler PC-Hardware. Man kann die Architektur der PS3 aber nicht mit dem PC vergleichen. Die GPU der PS3 dient nur zur Unterstützung der Cell CPU. Die Cell wiederum erledigt die Berechnung von vielen aufwendigen grafischen Effekten z.B. Kleidung, oder beim Spiel Flowers im Wind wiegende Gräser, denn für solche Berechnungen ist sie unter anderem entwickelt worden. Was glaubst du warum die US-Army ein Cluster aus hunderten PS3 Konsolen, als preiswertes Rechenzentrum für komplexe grafische Berechnungen nutzt? Bestimmt nicht wegen ihrer GPU...Sony hatte anfangs sogar mal überlegt die PS3 komplett ohne GPU auszuliefern. Von daher ist die GPU bei der grafischen Leistung der PS3 absolut zweitrangig. Wenn PC Spiele so gut auf Multithreading optimiert wären, wie die (Exklusiv-)Games der PS3, dann hätten wir alle viel mehr Spaß an unseren 4 und 6 Kern CPUs (und auch an SMT).....


----------



## widder0815 (12. April 2011)

*AW: Crytek kündigt DX11 Patch für Crysis 2 offiziell an*



Cook2211 schrieb:


> Du vergleichst die PS3 mit normaler PC-Hardware. Man kann die Architektur der PS3 aber nicht mit dem PC vergleichen. Die GPU der PS3 dient nur zur Unterstützung der Cell CPU. Die Cell wiederum erledigt die Berechnung von vielen aufwendigen grafischen Effekten z.B. Kleidung, oder beim Spiel Flowers im Wind wiegende Gräser, denn für solche Berechnungen ist sie unter anderem entwickelt worden. Sony hatte anfangs sogar mal überlegt die PS3 komplett ohne GPU auszuliefern. Von daher ist die GPU bei der grafischen Leistung der PS3 absolut zweitrangig. Wenn PC Spiele so gut auf Multithreading optimiert wären, wie die (Exklusiv-)Games der PS3, dann hätten wir alle viel mehr Spaß an unseren 4 und 6 Kern CPUs (und auch an SMT).....


 
Gut gesagt ... daran erkennt man wiederum , wie verarscht wir Pc user werden ( in Punkto des Möglichen)


----------



## register128 (12. April 2011)

*AW: Crytek kündigt DX11 Patch für Crysis 2 offiziell an*

@ Mortox: Es war auch nicht negativ gemeint. Es gibt auch sehr gute DX9 Spiele. Crysis 2 sieht, wenn man mit der config auf dem PC arbeitet, auch ganz gut aus unter DX9.Nur fressen diese ganzen Filter enorm an Performence, besonders wenn man dann noch Downsampling nutzt wie ich. Hoffe das wird mit DX11 etwas besser 

Na ja und die Preise für die SPiele sind meiner Meinung nach sowieso viel zu hoch. 69€ ist unverschämt.


----------



## ChrissiHoch3 (15. April 2011)

*AW: Crytek kündigt DX11 Patch für Crysis 2 offiziell an*

Hi PCGH Forum,

Ich hab mir auch überlegt, das Spiel erst mit DX11 zu kaufen, da ja sonst die Grafik garnicht sooo toll ist.
Wahrscheinlich ist es dann auch was billiger.


----------



## Star_KillA (15. April 2011)

*AW: Crytek kündigt DX11 Patch für Crysis 2 offiziell an*



ChrissiHoch3 schrieb:


> Hi PCGH Forum,
> 
> Ich hab mir auch überlegt, das Spiel erst mit DX11 zu kaufen, da ja sonst die Grafik garnicht sooo toll ist.
> Wahrscheinlich ist es dann auch was billiger.


 
Billiger + besser wer will das nicht ?


----------



## potzblitz (17. April 2011)

*AW: Crytek kündigt DX11 Patch für Crysis 2 offiziell an*



Star_KillA schrieb:


> Billiger + besser wer will das nicht ?


 
Ist heute im Osterkorb bei Amazon für 29,95 Euro, ich Glaube ich werde mir es jetzt holen


----------



## Star_KillA (17. April 2011)

*AW: Crytek kündigt DX11 Patch für Crysis 2 offiziell an*



potzblitz schrieb:


> Ist heute im Osterkorb bei Amazon für 29,95 Euro, ich Glaube ich werde mir es jetzt holen


+
Nicht schlecht 
Aus FSK Gründen kann ich mir das SPiel aber nicht schicken lassen ...


----------



## Seabound (17. April 2011)

*AW: Crytek kündigt DX11 Patch für Crysis 2 offiziell an*

Lass doch Papa oder Mama bestellen? 

Im übrigen sollte  zu den 29,95 € noch 5 € für die Altersprüfung dazu kommen. Somit relativiert sich der günstige Preis wieder ein bissel.


----------



## -NTB- (17. April 2011)

*AW: Crytek kündigt DX11 Patch für Crysis 2 offiziell an*

so kann man auch geld machen man stelle sich vor, dies wird gang und gebe, z.b. beim supermarkt wenn man sich nen bierchen holt^^

ist das jetzt normal bei amazoon??


----------



## Seabound (17. April 2011)

*AW: Crytek kündigt DX11 Patch für Crysis 2 offiziell an*

Es geht wohl um den Mehraufwand der Prüfung, weil der Postbote ja checken muss, per Ausweis, ob du alt genug bist um das Päckchen im Emfpang zu nehmen. Beim ersten Dragon Age z.B. war das bei mir so. Über Amazon bestellt und 5 Euro Altersprüfung dazu.


----------

